# Please Help! OEBT infection or ammonia poisoning?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Are they breathing fast? That's one sign of ammonia burn on their gills. (gills are near their mouth)


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

they are a little hard to tell but the first one does not look good and prob wont make it. any way you can take a pic a bit away from the tank to get a more clear pic


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

They don't appear to be breathing fast, no. All shrimp look fine except the first one, who is simply not moving much. Still eating a bit but does not have the energy of its tankmates. 

Should I isolate it?

I took some new photos, hopefully they turn up better.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jan 25, 2012)

Do those bottom shrimp look normal? To me the last one looks normal, but I am not an expert.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

The definitely look cloudy to me. A 5 day treatment of paraguard (do not over dose) could save them if it is an infection, because there are so many bacterias out there it is hard to tell what will actually work.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Top guy should be dead in the am. I'd fish him out right now and pinch his head off. If it's bacterial or viral you don't want your other shrimp eating him. Middle guy 
Did it get hot or anything? I doubt the moss had anything to do with this. What size is your tank?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

The tank is a 20 gallon. I'll fish out the top one. Did you have something to say about the middle guy?

It did not get super hot, as far as I know. The tank is set at 72 degrees, but gets up to 73.5 at the end of the day due to lights on the tank. 

Should I lower the temp?

@ lifeblood : What would you consider to be a good dose for a 20 gallon?

I should add that there were no missing limbs or other signs of bacterial infection on the two that died.


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Temp is fine.
Lol, forgot to finish about middle guy, hard to say. Looks like a female but hard to confirm at the angle. She might just be getting ready to berry and darkened up to that color.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I would isolate the poor thing and see if it lives, instead of offing it >.>

But I'm a softy, can't kill anything!


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> The tank is a 20 gallon. I'll fish out the top one. Did you have something to say about the middle guy?
> 
> It did not get super hot, as far as I know. The tank is set at 72 degrees, but gets up to 73.5 at the end of the day due to lights on the tank.
> 
> ...


follow the per gallon dosing, if I remember correctly it is a tiered dosing where the first dose is higher.

For me it only prolonged the tank, but different bacteria are not as resilient.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

In case it helps, I took two more photos. 

When I went to fish out the sick shrimp to put it into a quarantine glass, it had already passed away. It was looking really bad and not moving. 

All others appear active and healthy, but I am worried that whatever caused the first shrimp to die was contagious. I don't think it was the moss itself, but a tiny spike in ammonia could have weakened an immune system so that they were more vulnerable to a bacterial infection or something. 

I'm still not really sure that it's bacterial. I'm looking for more input on how to be SURE before starting antibiotics. 

Lifeblood, I'm not sure I understand your last sentence. Could you please clarify what was prolonged?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I placed an order of paraguard so i should have it soon. Do I dose the entire tank, isolate the OEBTs and treat separately, or both? (cherry shrimp appear completely unaffected) Is it really safe to keep the filter running during treatment?

In the mean time, should I be doing lots of water changes? I don't want to cause too much unnecessary stress.

Thank you so much to everyone.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

Prolonged as in eventually the infection won and all but one of my OEBT died. But don't be discouraged by that, keep checking for problems with your water and treat with some paraguard. 

Have you done anything else, done a recent water change, anything?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been changing a few gallons in the morning and afternoon for the last few days, and coloration seems to have improved. I also added an indian almond leaf. I'm not sure which other remedies to try before the paraguard arrives.

Before that nothing changed in the routine to cause this. I got some plants from my LFS and craigslist, but they were soaked 24 hrs and treated with bleach before going into the tank.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

To anyone who has seen healthy blonde and brown OEBTs before, does it actually look like the bottom shrimp are colored abnormally to you? 

I don't want to use meds and increase problems if it does not seem like a bacterial infection.


----------



## Lifeblood (Jan 31, 2012)

If it is bacterial then just let the IAL release the tannins and that will slow the progress. you probably don't want to over do the water changes unless you know the water you are adding is/was not part of the problem.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Are they breathing fast? That's one sign of ammonia burn on their gills. (gills are near their mouth)


How do you tell how fast shrimps breath?
Lead me on this


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Lifeblood said:


> If it is bacterial then just let the IAL release the tannins and that will slow the progress. you probably don't want to over do the water changes unless you know the water you are adding is/was not part of the problem.


I'm using RO water with 0 TDS that is being remineralized with Mosura mneral plus, shizen, old sea mud, and rich water. I've also been adding BT9, gravidas, shrimp tonic, and BW shield. This gets TDS to the low 200s.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Are the photos attached clear enough or should I try to take more. They are phone pics so not the best quality.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I'm using RO water with 0 TDS that is being remineralized with Mosura mneral plus, shizen, old sea mud, and rich water. I've also been adding BT9, gravidas, shrimp tonic, and BW shield. This gets TDS to the low 200s.


You are adding way too much stuff to your water. Mosura Mineral Plus and Shield should be all you need.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Are the photos attached clear enough or should I try to take more. They are phone pics so not the best quality.


Take some good quality upclose pics if possible.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

hedge_fund said:


> You are adding way too much stuff to your water. Mosura Mineral Plus and Shield should be all you need.


I am dosing trace amounts of the various additives, with larger amounts if mineral plus and shizen. I used to use only mineral plus but I found that getting TDS over 100 raised the GH very high.

The other things are designed to promote health and beneficial bacteria, should I stop using them?

I will try to take sone better pics when I get home.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sometimes less is more.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> sometimes less is more.


Do you have a specific recipe to recommend for each gallon of RO water, like 5 drops mineral plus and 1/2 scoop shield?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Rich water and bt9 are fine, they would help bacterial infection... theyre just fulvic acid and bacteria.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> Rich water and bt9 are fine, they would help bacterial infection... theyre just fulvic acid and bacteria.


Great, thanks for the tip. 

The paraguard arrives tomorrow. What should I do in the mean time? Everyone left looks active and has a good appetite, though perhaps a little milky. I took countless blurry photos tonight, so I will have to keep trying to get some good ones.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

hmmm...this has me a bit worried now that I might have some of my OEBT infected.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

would it help if I uploaded a pic of the body from the one that died yesterday? I don't know how to perform a shrimp autopsy. Also don't want to gross people out.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

So, pretty sure my shrimp are infected. For whatever reason, I didn't realize that the cloudy body meant infection. But after looking into it, yeah, pretty sure. So I read ParaGuard is the best stuff to use and it appears that Petsmart/Petco doesn't carry it, at least looking at their websites. There is only one other LFS that I can check tomorrow. Otherwise I'll have to order and hope for the best. 

This brings up my question, is there anything else that is readily available that is the same as ParaGuard?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

no the bodies will change as they die any way and oebt wont be clear like blue pearls or ghost shrimp with a blue tint unles they are blond or really light in color they can be really hard to tell on. im kinda wondering about other meds as well cause i know there are several antibiotics out there that treat bacterial in fish but not sure any one has tried them on shrimp.

and is it me or does it seem like every ones oebt are getting bacterial infections all of a sudden? there have been several threads later about it and oebt


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine came this way, that's why I didn't think too much about it. Perhaps shipping stress brought it out or I was sold sick shrimp, but either way, mine have looked the same since day one. I guess it's on me for not recognizing it as an illness. Now I'm stressing about my shrimp.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

how long have you had them and have there been any losses

i just looked though your thread yours dont look to have infection from what you posted


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Great, thanks for the tip.
> 
> The paraguard arrives tomorrow. What should I do in the mean time? Everyone left looks active and has a good appetite, though perhaps a little milky. I took countless blurry photos tonight, so I will have to keep trying to get some good ones.



get about 2 feet away from your tank and take a picture. These closeups are a little too close up. No one looks at their shrimp that close and blurry, lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> how long have you had them and have there been any losses
> 
> i just looked though your thread yours dont look to have infection from what you posted


I've had mine a month. There was one loss, not sure if it was a tiger or cherry, but that was a couple weeks ago. No other known losses but I don't see my tigers often so for all I know, most of them are dead :icon_frow

Took this minutes ago...two different shrimp. There are a couple that look like the first one, the rest are like #2 or darker blue.










and


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Reading your post again made me go check my OEBTs, they are still puny and I have a hard time telling if their bodies are fuzzy or not, they all look good to me and healthy.

It's rumored that some kind of herpes virus did a number in Europe and Asia on OEBTs, hope it's not the same thing.

Since there's not much you can do (if it indeed is virus), I say don't worry too much. If death keeps occurring then consider relocate your OEBTs. 

If it's ammonia poisoning then they are likely dying of lack of oxygen (NH3 reduces the oxygen carry ability of shrimps), so you should see unusual breathing. In that case, the larger specimens should die first. However since your shrimp death is random (in size/age), and other shrimps look fine, then I don't think that's what's causing you grief.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

first one might have a prob so meds wouldnt hurt mine some are cloudy some are not also try melafix its antibacterial. i did that befor i got my paraguard some people dont like the smell but its not bad and its natural stuff too and walmart sells it so can get it in a pinch


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine came this way too! It's through reading about all of the recent bacterial infections that made me suspicious, and then seeing a few die this past week does not help alleviate my concern at all. 

Herpes? That is soooo gross. Hope it's not that. There is no home to relocate them to. If I moved them, wouldn't they just contaminate the new environment too?

Not quite two feet away, but I took another two hopefully less crappy shots.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

alot better pics and they dont look bad the one under the sponge is hard to tell though just cause its dark but alot better pics


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Those don't look like they have any infection


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

What's the GH and KH of the water? Do you know?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. I was cleaning the dishes up. 

Just checked both of those for you, and it looks like GH is 8 and KH is 2-3.

I took two more shots from different angles, just in case. 

So I should not treat with Paraguard?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Top picture looks fine, bottom one, doesn't look as well... The cloudiness that you would be worried about is opaque, not translucent.

If you have a quarantine tank, even 1-2 gallons, I'd move the sick looking ones to it with some of the tank water, and keep an eye on them just to make sure it's not a bacterial infection.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

So I shouldn't treat the whole tank then? I don't have another filter for a quarantine tank.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can treat the whole tank if you don't have a quarantine tank. I'm not sure how effective treatment with paraguard is, people have reported limited success. Try getting your hands on JBL Furanol 2 (or I think the same ingredient is in japanese yellow powder) Also known as Sodium Nifurstyrenate. I think the germans have had better luck with this.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> You can treat the whole tank if you don't have a quarantine tank. I'm not sure how effective treatment with paraguard is, people have reported limited success. Try getting your hands on JBL Furanol 2 (or I think the same ingredient is in japanese yellow powder) Also known as Sodium Nifurstyrenate. I think the germans have had better luck with this.


OK thanks! I did a search and could not find this product online anywhere yet. Some people say it has been banned from many countries. 

Does anyone know where I could purchase JBL Furanol 2 and have it shipped to the US?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No, I haven't found JBL Furanol 2, but once in a while koi shops have the japanese yellow powder because it's used as an antibiotic for large koi. I would have no idea on the dose you'd use in an aquarium, or whether or not it attacks biofilter or not, so paraguard or maracyn 2 is the best bet in the USA.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

How about Furan 2?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If furan 2 is the same as furanol 2


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No I checked, they are different medications


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I plan on adding the meds as soon as they get here using a slow drip.

I've done lots of research and read conflicting information.

Should I do a smaller dose like 50% the first day?

If I am treating for 14 days, I am assuming the filter should keep running. Should I remove carbon or any other media?

Also, people give very mixed info about water changes.

What water change schedule should I follow when dosing paraguard?

20% every 3 days? 80% before and after treatment? 

Any advice on those would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> No I checked, they are different medications


So is that a no for use in a shrimp tank or you don't know? I have Furan 2 on hand and it definitely kicks the crap out of bacterial infections, I just don't want it to kick the crap out of my shrimp. 

I'm heading to town tomorrow, so if I need to, I should be able to score some maracyn 2. Do you thing that's as good or better than paraguard or should I just order the paraguard? Only thing with that is I won't get it until next week most likely.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Maracyn 2 is a wide spectrum antibiotic safe for shrimp.

In either case, use the full strength and full course of treatment for any medication, you are treating the water volume, not the size of the inhabitants.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i sent paraguard and email they said the meds only last 24 hours and to dose .5 ml per gallon. bottle says 5 ml for 10 gal of water but i have smaller tanks thats y i asked. reason for water changes is to keep clean water in the tank to help with recovery and prevent relaps of the infection. its kinda like keeping a wound clean as it heals so no infection. do remove the carbon from your filters it will just take out any meds you put in but all other filter media is fine to leave in

NUBSTER: i went with paraguard but if you are worried about not treating untill it comes in pick up a bottle of melafix. it held my shrimp till i got a bottle of paraguard in. you can get melafix at walmart and its shrimp safe i didnt lose any and ive tried it in all my tanks from crystal red, rili, red tiger, and oebt with no probs


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Mordalphus, thanks so much for your ongoing support! I will do the full dose of paraguard, released slowly over a few hours.

Wicca, thanks for your input on your experience as well. Was your treatment plan successful? 

I have outlined my plan below, does this seem like it will work?

Here is the plan for this 20 gallon tank (assuming it has 15 gallons of water since it is not filled to the brim and there is substrate):
Tonight:
- remove carbon from filter
- deep clean gravel vac
- remove 5 gallons of water
- slowly drip in 7.5 ml of meds that are mixed with diluted tank water over the course of a few hourse
- slowly add back 5 gallons of remineralized RO water disease free.
- observe
Days 2 and 3:
- slowly drip in 7.5 ml of paraguard
Day 4:
- remove 2 gallons
- slowly treat with 7.5 ml
- add 2 gallons clean water
Days 5 and 6:
- slowly drip in 7.5 ml of paraguard
Day 7:
- inspect shrimp for signs of improvement; isolate shrimps that do not seem better and treat in separate bucket at higher dose.
- remove 2 gallons
- slowly treat with 7.5 ml
- add 2 gallons clean water
Days 8 and 9:
- slowly drip in 7.5 ml of paraguard
Day 10
- remove 2 gallons
- slowly treat with 7.5 ml
- add 2 gallons clean water
Days 11 and 12:
- slowly drip in 7.5 ml of paraguard
Day 13:
- remove 2 gallons
- slowly treat with 7.5 ml
- add 2 gallons clean water
Day 14:
- slowly drip in 7.5 ml of paraguard
- make sure all shrimps are 100% healthy
Day 15:
- double check that all shrimps are healthy
- do a 2 gallon water change
- replace carbon in filter.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope these pix will help you guys out. These are my old pictures of normal looking OEBTs (not sick):



























My source gave me 2 antibacterial drug names that he uses for his shrimp, but I'll have to look for that email.

Edit** Found the drug names: nifurpirinol (JBL Furanol) and chloramphenicol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I think the gravel cleaning will cause more problems, release more bacteria and do more damage. Most of us don't touch our gravel, that's the easiest way to get bacteria infections or ammonia spikes in a shrimp tank.

I see no reason to slow drip the meds. Take out the carbon, dump it in and repeat. I had good success using Paraguard + Maracyn 2 full doses from day 1, dumped in the tank near the filter output. I also used Paraguard in like 5x the strength for dips before with no ill effects. I don't see any reason to have slow drip it in and may not be as effective that way as it's not going to reach that concentration point. Would you rather take cough syrup 1 drop at a time over 3 hours or down it, and do you think it will be as effective 1 drop at a time over 3 hours?

If you get any deaths from the meds, consider that shrimp on it's way out anyways and it wouldn't have pulled through no matter what, meds or not.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Speedie, your shrimps are beautiful! The ones I have are very light blue and brown. The light blue ones appear normal, but the brown ones have a milly look to them.

Do you know how to get a hold of nifurpirinol (JBL Furanol) or chloramphenicol?

GeToChKn, thanks for the cough drop imagery! I will refrain from the gravel vac and simply dump in the meds by the filter output.
Did you dose Paraguard and Maracyn 2 at the same time? Is that because Paraguard alone was not successful? How long was your treatment?

Thanks!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Tiger said:


> Speedie, your shrimps are beautiful! The ones I have are very light blue and brown. The light blue ones appear normal, but the brown ones have a milly look to them.
> 
> Do you know how to get a hold of nifurpirinol (JBL Furanol) or chloramphenicol?
> 
> ...


I did both just to do it from the start and not bother with a week of one or the other as I was loosing yellows everyday and I knew they were both shrimp safe, so it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> I did both just to do it from the start and not bother with a week of one or the other as I was loosing yellows everyday and I knew they were both shrimp safe, so it wouldn't be a problem.


Did you do 14 days of both or a shorter treatment?

At what point did you notice improvement in shrimp coloration (no longer milky)?

Thanks again!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't had the need to fight off a serious bacterial attack yet so I haven't looked for them yet. Evilbay has both!

What I do is cull all the affected shrimp set up a brand new tank for the remaining shrimp, and bleach the entire old setup. I let the bleach run through everything, ie tank, filter, substrate, etc. After 3 days I do a 100% WC and PRIME, let it run for a week. After that I do another 50% WC and make sure all the parameters are back to spec and then toss in the shrimp.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

thanks for the pics it does help. mine must have been just water issues. the first water change i did was right after tornadows hit so im thinkin the prob just over doesed the water to make sure it was clean around here and i didnt add enough dechlor to the tank when i changed it. ph went up at that time too but mine are all back to normal now so all is good. i just put full amount of med in no diluting and as a mater of fact i even did a double dose the first day used 5ml (amount for 10 gal) in my 5 gal tank and no bad effects. bottle does say you can use 3 ml of paraguar in 1 gal of water for a dip too.


i did one water change a week when i was treating but it was a big change almost 50%. i dont do alot of water changes in my shrimp tanks maybe once a month. as for melafix its more or least a prevenative thing. i only keep 4 chemicals around now. i use jungle startright for dechlor, salt, melafix, and not paraguard (just in case)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Speedie, I have no backup tank/filter, but bleach does sound like a good long term solution.

Wicca, how many days did you use the paraguard?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Also, should I stop using ferts during the dosing period?
Do I feed normally?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I could not find the German recommended drugs.

I began Paraguard treatment yesterday.


----------



## shrimpster (Jan 31, 2012)

bookmarked for future reference. btw folks at my lfs use cull then bleach as well only they rinse then fill and repeat at least 10 times and put tank back into use.





My source gave me 2 antibacterial drug names that he uses for his shrimp, but I'll have to look for that email.

Edit** Found the drug names: nifurpirinol (JBL Furanol) and chloramphenicol [/QUOTE]


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

So, I've been treating with Paraguard only for 1 week now; I will get some photos tonight.

Should the shrimp look completely see through right now or would residual cloudiness be normal?

I'm debating whether I should do a Maracyn 2 treatment during week 2 of Paraguard, just to be safe.

No deaths and completely normal activity for the last week.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

oebt are not 100% clear with blue color so post pics and im sure we can help you out to tell if its clearing up


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, I got a few pics. 

I'd say they look happy, but not 100% crystal clear. Some are more transparent than others. I'll continue Paraguard for another week for sure, I'm just wondering if I should also do Maracyn 2. And, if so, should I do it now or wait until after the Paraguard?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

How did it work so far? any deaths?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

No deaths, which is why I am wondering if I should do the Maracyn 2 or just stick with Paraguard.

I would like someone to please let me know if the shrimp above look healthy or if they seem infected still.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Tiger said:


> No deaths, which is why I am wondering if I should do the Maracyn 2 or just stick with Paraguard.
> 
> I would like someone to please let me know if the shrimp above look healthy or if they seem infected still.


I wish i could tell you but i don't know myself haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i would treat for a total of 14 days and go from there


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Definitely planning on full 14 days of paraguard; just wondering if something else should be done simultaneously?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Came some today with two of mine dead and a couple cloudy like your!
What's the odds of that!
I just got paraguard and will be doing it for 14 days like you!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. I found one dead for the first time since starting the treatment. A few more are missing. Not sure what caused the sudden change. I did a dip two nights ago with all of them.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I found one dead for the first time since starting the treatment. A few more are missing. Not sure what caused the sudden change. I did a dip two nights ago with all of them.


Hmmm.... I read the "dip" part on the back. But what is that actually? What did you do?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I took a gallon of tank water, grabbed all of the OEBT I could find, and then added 3 caps of the Paraguard. This put them in a concentrated solution for 1 hour. I then put them back in the tank.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Tiger said:


> I took a gallon of tank water, grabbed all of the OEBT I could find, and then added 3 caps of the Paraguard. This put them in a concentrated solution for 1 hour. I then put them back in the tank.


Ohhh ok that's what i thought.
I was going to do that but didn't want to put them i shock for the first time.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## ohbaby714 (Feb 23, 2011)

h4n said:


> Came some today with two of mine dead and a couple cloudy like your!
> What's the odds of that!
> I just got paraguard and will be doing it for 14 days like you!!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


Sorry to hear that Han. Hopefully it's not a serious problem.
If it any consolation, I can always sent u some more once the peewee one got bigger


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ohbaby714 said:


> Sorry to hear that Han. Hopefully it's not a serious problem.
> If it any consolation, I can always sent u some more once the peewee one got bigger


I think the parauard is working.
I put the few cloudy ones in a breeder net and dose last night. Check them this morning and they seem to look less cloudy and more active.

I think i lose a total of 10 OEBT and a few rilis.
So not that bad, just sad seeing dead shrimps. And it seem the dead ones were juvi/subadults. 
I have a feeling shipping OEBT and the stress from it cause them to have very weak immune system and they get infected easy. As you can tell im not the only one dealing with it.

Very nice of you OH! Thanks!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ive wondered the same thing about shipping


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wicca27 said:


> ive wondered the same thing about shipping


ya!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

h4n said:


> I think the parauard is working.
> I put the few cloudy ones in a breeder net and dose last night. Check them this morning and they seem to look less cloudy and more active.
> 
> I think i lose a total of 10 OEBT and a few rilis.
> ...



Did you dose the whole tank or just the breeder net? Mine changed colors after the dip but when I put them back in the tank they looked the same after an hour or so.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I dose the whole tank, but i put the cloudy ones in the net so can see if its helping.
And this morning that looked better.

If it doesn't work ill try to dip like you.


-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

h4n said:


> Came some today with two of mine dead and a couple cloudy like your!
> What's the odds of that!
> I just got paraguard and will be doing it for 14 days like you!!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "



sorry to hear.

My order of Tigers also had casualties. one survivor has a cloudy body. will look into seachem paraguard as well.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> sorry to hear.
> 
> My order of Tigers also had casualties. one survivor has a cloudy body. will look into seachem paraguard as well.


Did you get them from a hobbyist or online vendor?

When this nightmare is over I'll want to restock but obviously not with sick shrimp. There are so many people reporting issues with their OEBTs right now that I don't know where to look.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure the paraguard is doing much of anything. No more deaths that I've seen, but shrimp coloration remains the same after 10 days of treatment.

Maracyn 2 is on day 3 of treatment.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm mine look a bit less cloudy who's know!!
So you've been using both to treat right now?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

can any one get pics of your shrimp. i lost a lot of my oebt and did the 14 days and they seem to be better and not losing any but they never cleared up totaly. wondering if it is a stress thing or permanet tissue damage ill post a pic of mine when i load it. im not sure if mine had an infection but i did tread just in case


----------



## Tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, using both to treat.

I posted a few pics about two days ago. They look the same so no new pics for now.


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

I actually have the Japanese yellow powder and it's Sodium nifurstyrenate. According to the instruction it's used for dip or bath but not to leave your fish in there more than 24 hours. It's good to cure external bacterial infection like columnaris and Aeromonas but I don't think it's good for internal infection like cloudy shrimp?


----------

